# soflaquer's finishing sauce



## got smoke (May 21, 2008)

iam going to do 2 pork butts this weekend and i was going to freeze one of them now the question is it allright to put the finishing sauce on before i freeze or should i wait until i thaw it out. i was just wondering because i was going to put it in smaller baggies that way i dont have to thaw it all at the same time. thanks in advance.


----------



## duckdawg (May 21, 2008)

I've never used his finishing sauce, but I make one that's pretty similar.  For me... it turns out much better freezing it without it.  Mine just doesn't taste the same after frozen.  It's so quick and easy to make too, I would suggest freezing without it.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (May 21, 2008)

Got-Keep the sauce for after the thaw. The vinegar (acid) will make the meat mushy during the freeze.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

In the original post that has the recipe for the finishing sauce, the question came up about when to apply the stuff. A majority of the posts recommended not having the pork sit in the sauce for packaging purposes as the vinegar will make the pork mushy over time. 

Here's the original link for anyone that's curious about this AWESOME sauce:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=487


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2008)

freeze your pulled pork in the size bags you want without putting the finishing sauce on it-make a batch of the sauce and store in a katchup-mustard squirt bottle in the fridge-it stores well.just shake befor useing.


----------



## got smoke (May 21, 2008)

ok thank you all for advise i wont put it on until the big thaw thanks again


----------

